# Need assistance reading the score of 'Two Pages' by Philip Glass



## bend (Feb 8, 2020)

Hey everyone

I recently ordered this with the idea of trying it out on solo 12-string guitar.

I studied classical guitar for a few years in college, so I have the rudiments of reading music, but I haven't played much modern classical or any minimalism.

Unhelpfully, the score offers no advice whatsoever. I guess they just assume that players will know? Harumpf.

Anyway, here is what I mean:

https://www.musicroom.com/content/files/images/ProductImages/large/musdu10310_1.jpg









What I'm unclear about is the relationship between the return/repeat numbers, especially the "increase to..." and the two 20s.

Can anyone provide any input on this? Thanks.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

bend said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I recently ordered this with the idea of trying it out on solo 12-string guitar.
> 
> ...


 You are right in that the numbers refer to repetitions. However this is very poor notation/direction indeed and as such, the method (or structure), of achieving what is termed "increasing and decreasing" is ambiguous and most likely open to interpretation unless it is an ensemble part, where a structure of repeating would have to be worked out.

This can be useful as an exercise. One can work on acquiring smooth playing across changing rhythmic groupings and at the same time, gain practice in extended metronomic rigidity, but it is not what I'd call music.
Are you also supposed to make up your own dynamics one wonders.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Beginning on the fourth line, second bar, there is a three note pattern that is repeated twice, hence the numbers 1 and 2. In the next bar those three notes are repeated three times (hence 1, 2 and 3). In the next bar they are repeated four times. So, you add one more repetition in each successive bar until the number of repetitions is 20. From then on you subtract one repetition of the three-note pattern in each successive bar until you are back down to 1, as indicated in the last bar on the page.

As for _why_ one should wish to do this, I have no clue , but it is perfectly clear what notes are to be played.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> Beginning on the fourth line, second bar, there is a three note pattern that is repeated twice, hence the numbers 1 and 2. In the next bar those three notes are repeated three times (hence 1, 2 and 3). In the next bar they are repeated four times. So, you add one more repetition in each successive bar until the number of repetitions is 20. From then on you subtract one repetition of the three-note pattern in each successive bar until you are back down to 1, as indicated in the last bar on the page.
> 
> As for _why_ one should wish to do this, I have no clue , but it is perfectly clear what notes are to be played.


oh good grief it's worse than I imagined....it's just not worth the counting, don't bother Bend, I'm sure you'd be able to make up something much more interesting and play that to a metronome.... Or perhaps if you really want to do this, transpose each bar or repetition up a semitone, anything to alleviate the tedium, do it for the sake of variety and sanity if nothing else.


----------



## bend (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks a lot folks. Yeah, I bought this after being inspired by a recording and did a "wtf" when I saw how unhelpful the score was. Maybe I'll pursue it, but it's doubtful. If I had more free time and were a better musician, I might consider multitracking it.


----------

